# New Rig



## Hoppsa

Just got the new rig done with just a few days to spare!


----------



## FullClip

very nice. one question though, if you spent that much on the outside why not some on the inside to help organize and protect your decoys, blinds, etc?


----------



## Hoppsa

Thank you. The trailer is 6x12 and I run 10 doz Bigfoots so there is no alot of room to organize. I have a cargo net at the front door. All of the decoys are in the back not the side like the picture shows. It is floor to ceiling wal to wall as tight as I can get them. But you don't have to protect BFs  the front of the trailer is organized. I have the blinds straped to the walls holders for rakes shovels and lots of flags and pole kites.


----------



## tikkat3

Just curious how do your bigfoot heads hold up being piled like that do they get scuffed up quite a bit? Just questioning it because I'm considering buying flocked heads for all of mine and like to just throw them in the trailer


----------



## Hoppsa

They hold up great. They get scuffed up a bit, but I dont think that it matters and i think they look better then. I run BigFoots because they are tough and i dont have to mess with bags and stake.


----------



## tikkat3

Ya same here and I think they look just as good set up as anything else and they hold up so much better ive seen averys come out of the box with paint chips


----------



## Horker23

Thats a pretty nice trailer you got there!


----------



## blhunter3

Cool lookin trailer you have there.


----------



## USAlx50

What a HUNTING trailer should look like right there. None of this ***** footing around and using 1/4 of the space and spending 3 times as much time organizing your spread.


----------



## POWteam

A great trailer, along with a common sense owner. I've been running Big Foots the same way for some time now. We have a good time and we pile up geese steady. And that's all that really matters. Yes the heads get scuffed a bit. But it hasn't affected our ability to finish birds.

I'd rather spend the after hunt time having breakfast with the lads in a small mom and pop restaurant over double bagging, organizing and neatly placing delicate pricy decoys on shelves.

To each their own, I guess.

Love the rig man! :beer:


----------



## Flight Cancelled

flood lights are always a smart addition to a trailer :beer:


----------



## dukhntr

POWteam said:


> A great trailer, along with a common sense owner. I've been running Big Foots the same way for some time now. We have a good time and we pile up geese steady. And thatï¿½s all that really matters. Yes the heads get scuffed a bit. But it hasnï¿½t affected our ability to finish birds.
> 
> I'd rather spend the after hunt time having breakfast with the lads in a small mom and pop restaurant over double bagging, organizing and neatly placing delicate pricy decoys on shelves.
> 
> To each their own, I guess.
> 
> Love the rig man! :beer:


Haha, Couldn't have said it better myslef. I have a home made trailer and it is stacked to the top with bigfoots as well. We just piled up in there. We only have around 80 though. We have about 3 dozen avery's and they are a pain to have to bag and stake. BF are the way to go IMO. Beutiful trailer. I am jealous!!! :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips

Same trailer I have. You will love it!


----------



## cut'em

Why would you handle and store your dekes like that? Wait till you got some years behind you and then you'll start respecting what you have. Your friends will agree, this is the best way to store them, sure it's less work for all of you, but they wont be antty-up when the dekes are looknig rough. And I'm sure you laid out alot of money to get what you have and if you treat it like that they'll all need replacing at the same time. Protect what you have now. Take the extra 15 minutes , carry a full load back, then you stand in the trailer organizing while the guys hunting with you bring the dekes back! That's what I do. If they're not up to that task, they can go get their own rig. I had a guy once who refused to simply set a deke on the ground, nope he had to drop the arm full, didn't matter if it was mud or rocks, his reasoning, so what if they get scuffed up a little, it's faster this way. Well he no longer hunts with us and still wonders why. Maybe I'm simply getting old but I've spent 3/4 of my life beating the hell out of everything I've owned and looking back it was a hard lesson learned.
Just my two pennies


----------



## dakotashooter2

cut'em

You make some good points and if that works for you great but here is what I am seeing. A large % of the guys using even the high quality decoys and pampering them are trading them out/upgrading every 2-4 years. As such longevity probably isn't an issue. In most cases pampered decoys don't appear to see much increase in resale value ove those with reasonable wear and tear. I guess each person has to determine if the extra time is worth their while or not. I personally enjoy many other fall activities besides goose hunting. If I took the extra time to pamper my decoys I'd have to sacrifice some of those activities or sleep. I may miss a few extra birds with slighly worn decoys and cheap shells but it enables me to spend more time afield with my other pursuits.


----------



## Nodak Hunter

Good looking trailer


----------



## Hoppsa

Cut' Em
I don't want this to turn into an argument about decoys companies, but I run all Big Foots. The reason is that we use them is because they stand up to the abuse. BFs were not meant to be bagged or handled with care. Also when you have clients they set out and pick up faster than any other decoy. Everyone can help because they are simple and quick to move if need be. I can name tons of people around the country that store and handle their foots the same way, and they are 25 year old decoys. I will not be replacing any of them. My kids and their kids will be able to hunt over them. There is no other decoy company on the market that can say that period. I have better things to worry about than making sure that all of the clients are treating my decoys like pieces of fine china. You may want to look at getting your self some Big Foots and you won't have to replace them either. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## GeneRagulsky

I have a 6X14 that I built shelves in for my Big Foot 12 dozen + decoys. I can only get 10 on the shelves. I have been running this way for about 3 years and it is not bad when you have a guy or 2 for help, but when you want to go and no one else can, I actually have seconds thoughts about going by myself. The time it takes to unpack and set is about 45 minutes. To pick up and put back on shelves is about 1 hour and 10 minutes. I am really starting to second guess the shelf thing!!! I think the open trailer with a large pile is the way to go!!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

i think set up and take down with bigfoots is probably twice as fast as any other fullbodys...i got buddys that run all bigfoot spreads and we just pull up to the spot, open the trailer and start throwing, tossing, pushing, hell even kicking decoys out...no stakes or bags to deal with...and loading is that same way just toss em in literally and done. If they were my decoys id personally use a little more care...but they arent so i just go with the flow. Sure there are better lookin decoys than foots but they kill geese!


----------



## dukhntr

I too run about 60 or so BF's. They don't get babied either and they get kicked out of the trailer, and stacked inside. They hold up great and kill geese as good as anything else. I still plan to get some averys just because of the motion. But for stationary geese, BF's are the only way to go IMO....Kick a$$ trailer too!!!


----------



## dacaller

Cut'em...I'm with you why would you spend all that money and not take care of your investment??? I run 100 fb's myself 60 of them being Bigfoots and the rest are hardcore. 
I have always removed the feet from the Bigfoots when loading them into the trailer. I built my trailer 6 years ago. its a 6X10 that holds 6 dozen shells, 100 fb's, 2 dozen Fullbody mallards and 5 layout blinds. 
I ALWAYS make sure whoever is hunting with me understands how to handle the decoys so we can all enjoy hunting over a great looking spread for years.
With 4 guys it takes us less then 30 minutes to pick everything up and place it in the trailer organized.

I believe in taking the feet off to save room and to keep the mud off the decoys.... As you guy's get a little older you will understand that 10 extra minutes to do a job right is time well spent....

Anyway.
Congrats on the trailer...


----------



## beard

dacaller said:


> Cut'em...I'm with you why would you spend all that money and not take care of your investment??? I run 100 fb's myself 60 of them being Bigfoots and the rest are hardcore.
> I have always removed the feet from the Bigfoots when loading them into the trailer. I built my trailer 6 years ago. its a 6X10 that holds 6 dozen shells, 100 fb's, 2 dozen Fullbody mallards and 5 layout blinds.
> I ALWAYS make sure whoever is hunting with me understands how to handle the decoys so we can all enjoy hunting over a great looking spread for years.
> With 4 guys it takes us less then 30 minutes to pick everything up and place it in the trailer organized.
> 
> I believe in taking the feet off to save room and to keep the mud off the decoys.... As you guy's get a little older you will understand that 10 extra minutes to do a job right is time well spent....
> 
> Anyway.
> Congrats on the trailer...


How big and what color is your tarp?


----------



## dacaller

15 X 20 and it's Green. Thats why I'm jealous of his trailer. I always have to keep mine covered, But I've had it for years and it's just fine just extra work putting the tarp on at the end of the weekend. ( 5 mins.)


----------

